# My tortoise shell cat (breed name)



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318730


Oh boy, the Nazi-moderator LOVES tortoise shell kitties. Wait until she see's this cutie
I like tuxedos, Simon, 33 lb Maine Coon


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318730


Wow, my mom has a cat that looks exactly like this one.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318730


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 318737


Dang that’s actually really similar


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh boy, the Nazi-moderator LOVES tortoise shell kitties. Wait until she see's this cutie
> I like tuxedos, Simon, 33 lb Maine Coon
> View attachment 318735


Umm I’m very confused. 
Nazi moderator???? What


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Umm I’m very confused.
> Nazi moderator???? What


It's my sister's favorite name for me.


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> It's my sister's favorite name for me.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Feb 20, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318731


It's a tortie! ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2021)

This was my very favorite kitty. I would wad up a small piece of paper into a ball and throw it for her. She always brought it back to me. Molly:


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> This was my very favorite kitty. I would wad up a small piece of paper into a ball and throw it for her. She always brought it back to me. Molly:
> 
> View attachment 318782
> View attachment 318783
> View attachment 318784


Wow I’ve never herd of a cat doing that


----------



## Sleppo (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a diluted tortie, if you haven't already noticed they tend to be really vocal and super sassy.


----------



## Sleppo (Feb 23, 2021)

Here are my other 2 believe it or not they are littermates, the only way you can tell is their eyes and big noses. I know no one asked to see them but ya'll opened the flood gate!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 24, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> I have a diluted tortie, if you haven't already noticed they tend to be really vocal and super sassy.
> 
> View attachment 319051


Wow she is so pretty.


----------



## Sleppo (Feb 24, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Wow she is so pretty.



Aww thank you, she knows it too. Yours is very pretty too!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Feb 25, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> I have a diluted tortie, if you haven't already noticed they tend to be really vocal and super sassy.
> 
> View attachment 319051


The dilute version is what some people refer to as a _pastel_ tortie. ?


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 25, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> I have a diluted tortie, if you haven't already noticed they tend to be really vocal and super sassy.
> 
> View attachment 319051


Oh and scarlet our tortie will meow at you all day and will just entertain us.


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Mar 7, 2021)

Scarlie on the fridge


----------

